# CO2 Cylinders with next day delivery - UK only



## CO2Art.co.uk (19 Jul 2014)

Hello All,

Good news, we sealed good deal with currier and we will be able to offer next day delivery on CO2 cylinders.

Before we start selling this service we would like to find out if you would accept £7.99 (if you will spend over £100 with us, delivery will be free of charge) for next day delivery ?

Cylinder prices will be : 

1.5kg CO2 cylinder 

refundable deposit - £25 (on next delivery we will exchange your cylinder and you will pay only for CO2 - £19.99)
1.5kg of CO2 - £19.99
3.15kg CO2 cylinder

refundable deposit - £55 (on next delivery we will exchange your cylinder and you will pay only for CO2 - £24.99)
3.15kg of CO2 - £24.99

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Jul 2014)

Hi karol 
Are these in those nice shiny cylinders that we've had a glimps of in your other threads/instructional videos?
And how tall are they with your biggest reg attatched?
Those prices seem very reasonable when you compare them to other aquatic co2 suppliers


----------



## Adam humphries (19 Jul 2014)

Hope they are the shiny ones look nice


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2014)

Very reasonable price for anyone that doesn't have access to fe refillers.


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (24 Jul 2014)

Hello,

Above pricing structure is for standard grey CO2 cylinders. 

Aluminium cylinders will be available with slightly different option. 
I'll provide more information early next week.


----------



## Adam Belcher (3 Oct 2014)

Looks good, any idea when they will be available ? i cannot see them on your site (might just be missing them though)


----------



## Simon jones (5 Oct 2014)

Great idea!!!


----------



## CO2Art.co.uk (6 Oct 2014)

Hello,

I'm really sorry, but delivery company changed mind and we are again back in starting point. Sorry! 

Very soon we will have option to pick it up from our Warehouse in Milton Keynes.

I'll let you know as soon as we have such option.


----------



## Adam Belcher (6 Oct 2014)

that's a shame, i was thinking of setting up a co2 system but i cannot find anyone round my area that will refill them (unless i use a JBL canister from the shop and effectively rent them and its £25 per fill up for a 500g bottle).


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Oct 2014)

Halfords 600g co2 is about £18


----------



## tim (6 Oct 2014)

eBay 2kg around £25


----------



## Paks (8 Dec 2014)

Is it possible to buy a complete set in your store ? from cylinder to diffuser


----------



## Miroslav (8 Dec 2014)

Paks said:


> Is it possible to buy a complete set in your store ? from cylinder to diffuser



Hello,

Firstly thank you for your interest in our products.

I am not sure if I understand your question but if you asking if we sell a complete sets with standard cylinder? If so unfortunately we do not yet.

However you can buy any of our complete sets 

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/complete-co2-systems

and add the cylinder to it:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...ucts/up-1kg-co2-cylinder-for-planted-aquarium

Please note that the cylinder will be empty due to the safety reasons during transport.


----------



## Paks (9 Dec 2014)

any higher capacity for the tank ?


----------



## Paks (9 Dec 2014)

In terms of capacity, what volume in terms of liters does it have?  And how long doest it last? 3months? Sorry for double post, im using my mobile dont know how to edit post


----------



## Miroslav (11 Dec 2014)

Paks said:


> any higher capacity for the tank ?



Hello,

Unfortunately we do not supply any bigger cylinders at the moment.



Paks said:


> In terms of capacity, what volume in terms of liters does it have?  And how long doest it last? 3months? Sorry for double post, im using my mobile dont know how to edit post



Regarding you question it should be 1 litre of CO2 = 1.0151kg.

Also is very hard to say how long the cylinder will last for you as it's depends on how many bubbles per second you will use. However it should hold for you at least a moth.


----------

